# What national or global issue matters most to you right now?



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 22, 2017)

If you had to think about every political issue involving your home country or the world, what is your top issue? Would it be about the environment, the economy, war & terrorism, hyper-partisanship, or something else? It can be a world issue or your home country. It could also be about your home state or province rather than the larger scale stuff.

You may share your opinions, but please be respectful.

My top issue - is a toss-up between healthcare and political correctness. Originally, I wanted to repeal all of the ACA, but I'm more interested into wiping out the individual mandate and employer insurance mandate, as well as the contraceptive mandate Hobby Lobby fought against. But while I find the ACA as a problem, I'm also concerned about the increase of political correctness in sites and college campuses (which include double standards, safe spaces, trigger warnings, and the whole "privilege" thing). Although there are many others, this is what matters more to me.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh, definitely the environment. Men in suits come and go. The world _will_ get better as the years go by (though unlikely to be when I'm still on it), but I get the impression that we are pushing nature further and further away from us and completely abandoning any aspect of it which can't benefit us, and that is what will keep humanity from going any further. For me, that's the biggest problem. That's what hits home the most.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 23, 2017)

the only thing i care about is sexual abuse and like to dedicate my free time in helping csa victims and orgs. i like to focus more on child victims but i do care about women of age who were enslaved. 

its very sad once you realize these women were born into this life of sexual slavery from day 1, and think all of this is normal and fun to them. they come out very broken and traumatized and i believe although society condemns it, we all know it happens behind the scenes.

which is why i like to help people in cyber crime take them down.

and fighting porn i guess because i believe the industry is corrupt. not going into my reasoning on a kids forum but basically im against all of it and no, its not bc im religious.

i honestly dont care about neo nazis and antifa fighting at berkley and how Triggered people are. my biggest priority will always be women suffering from the sex trade. (men do get enslaved too, but lets be real, 95% of the victims are probably women)


----------



## Primarina (Apr 23, 2017)

kallie said:


> and fighting porn i guess because i believe the industry is corrupt. not going into my reasoning on a kids forum but basically im against all of it and no, its not bc im religious.



Why anyone would be against pornography being allowed legally (which is presumably what you're saying here) is always baffling to me, particularly someone who obviously cares deeply about issues related to sexual assault. Greater access to pornography has been repeatedly proven to reduce rates of sexual assault, as countries where there are strict laws against it have much higher rates of sexual assault even when accounting statistically for other factors.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm also concerned about the increase of political correctness in sites and college campuses (which include double standards, safe spaces, trigger warnings, and the whole "privilege" thing). Although there are many others, this is what matters more to me.



This is definitely one of my top issues, too, and has been for a long while.

However, my biggest concern right now is that we have a man as our president who I believe is very likely a traitor to this country and who I believe colluded with Russia to help himself in the election and hurt Hillary Clinton. I'm also concerned about his tax returns, his foreign business connections, his serial lying, the fact that he almost certainly has committed sexual assault, etc.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 23, 2017)

Primarina said:


> Why anyone would be against pornography being allowed legally (which is presumably what you're saying here) is always baffling to me, particularly someone who obviously cares deeply about issues related to sexual assault. Greater access to pornography has been repeatedly proven to reduce rates of sexual assault, as countries where there are strict laws against it have much higher rates of sexual assault even when accounting statistically for other factors.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



you're free to PM me, but im not discussing this on a kids forum.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 23, 2017)

>brings subject up on forum
>won't discuss subject on forum even though they already discussed it

hokay


----------



## radical6 (Apr 23, 2017)

Primarina said:


> >brings subject up on forum
> >won't discuss subject on forum even though they already discussed it
> 
> hokay



i already brought this up once, and i went into detail and got a warning.

im not saying it bci  have no argument, im saying it bc the mods dont want me to go into detail. much like stating the general idea of murder is fine but explaining how someone was killed is not appropriate for this age group.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 23, 2017)

kallie said:


> i already brought this up once, and i went into detail and got a warning.



Ah, that actually makes sense, then. Never mind.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 23, 2017)

I mean there's certainly problems with the porn industry that need addressing, but condeming porn as a whole just seems counterproductive and only serves to perpetuate the societal mindset that treats sex workers as subhuman

- - - Post Merge - - -



Primarina said:


> the fact that he almost certainly has committed sexual assault



bonus points if the child rape allegations were true


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm also concerned about the increase of political correctness in sites and college campuses (which include double standards, safe spaces, trigger warnings, and the whole "privilege" thing). Although there are many others, this is what matters more to me.


Double standards are always ****ty, but otherwise I don't see how this is an issue at all. You have the right to say whatever the **** you want just as much as other people have the right to get offended by it no matter how dumb it may be. Honestly though Privilege is real, but theres literally nothing wrong if you are privileged and  if people are antagonizing someone for being privileged then they're stupid so ignore them. As far as safe spaces go I think they can be dumb a lot of times, but honestly they never hurt anyone so let people do what they want.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 23, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean there's certainly problems with the porn industry that need addressing, but condeming porn as a whole just seems counterproductive and only serves to perpetuate the societal mindset that treats sex workers as subhuman
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I mean, I don't like "sex work" either, not because I'm a prude and think the women are dirty for engaging in it but...

80% of women in prostitution want out. They only sell sex because it is the only way they can make a living in this world.

I am friends with many ex "sex workers" (a lot of them hate that term, only the happy 20% like it and the rest prefer prostituted because sex work implies they chose it) and it was all an illusion of choice.

They would have not entered that field if they had graduated and gotten a job, not gotten into debt, etc....

And the fact that "pro sex work" lobbying leads the women truly suffering in this field having worse experiences is not good. Their clients are misled into thinking they truly enjoy this work because some women do. 

Also, SO many of them have a history of child sex abuse or child sex trafficking and got themselves out but turned back to it because it is the only way of life they know. Some think their only value in this world is sex....some think their only worth is sex.

And no, I do not believe most "sex work is empoweringzz!" campaigns by white middle class sex workers because guess what? Their "pro sex work" org is mostly run by pimps who want to help push prostitution as a good thing to hide their crimes. 

Don't jail the poor woman, jail the john and the pimp. But I absolutely do not want this job encouraged.

Some, yes, may truly enjoy having sex all day long for a living. Sure. But their lobbying hurts the women suffering.

mods i was ungraphic as possible pls no ban

Sources

http://elpais.com/elpais/2017/01/10/inenglish/1484044435_786435.html?rel=mas
http://www.prostitutionresearch.com/pdf/Prostitutionin9Countries.pdf

http://traumatizedchildhood.tumblr.com/post/151444968028/niqabisinparis-cinemasavage-whores-glory] (yes this is a tumblr post, but its photos from the documentary i do not have access to atm)



> …But I do feel a special place of contempt for the absolute army of twenty-something, socially privileged, very well educated, young white women, who speak about prostitution in terms of “sex work” and “empowerment” and this utter nonsense when they have spent years educating themselves… in order to keep themselves out of the social class of women who are most commonly used in prostitution.
> 
> “And you know… formally prostituted women like myself have been delivered and expected to digest the most galling lie about our own histories, that is, we have been told that our imprisonment was liberty - that our slavery was freedom. And when we talk about prostitution, we’re talking about an area of life where women are ritualistically coerced, abused, forced, and silenced. And somehow, in some magical realm that is dressed up as reality, we are expected to believe that these deeply dis-empowering elements add up to empowerment. This is bullst, and it is dangerous bullst - so blatant that it is worthy not only of our utmost contempt, but of our relentless resistance. And it comes from one particular category most forcefully: and those are the women, the young, white, privileged, college educated women I’ve just described.


  -Rachel Moran, Irish feminist activist and author and founder of SPACE International (Survivors of Prostitution-Abuse Calling for Enlightenment) speaking in an interview with Resistance Radio.

Listen to the full interview here.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 23, 2017)

sexual abuse and how the laws in my country are about it. the age of consent is low which results in old people going after 15-17 year olds and i kinda really hate that lmao


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

It's a very subjective thing, I think. If people genuinely want to do that, then nobody should be standing in their way. Let them have their options and let them do what they feel is right for them.

I remember watching a documentary about men and women who work in the porn industry, and also a one about elderly women who do it, and they're just signed to a kind of filmmaker studio who pays them to do custom videos for people online and such, and many of the people involved were saying they got a kick out of it, and good for them! The older women were saying it made them feel sexy and reminded them of when their husbands were still alive.

But it's scary to me that there are still many men and women pressured into that kind of life, feeling like they're not worth anything more or unable to pursue other things. I think that, for them, there should be help. They need all the help they can get. Porn isn't for everybody, and nobody should ever feel like they _have_ to do it. It's like any career, really. If you're not interested, you shouldn't do it.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 23, 2017)

Bowie said:


> It's a very subjective thing, I think. If people genuinely want to do that, then nobody should be standing in their way. Let them have their options and let them do what they feel is right for them.
> 
> I remember watching a documentary about men and women who work in the porn industry, and also a one about elderly women who do it, and they're just signed to a kind of filmmaker studio who pays them to do custom videos for people online and such, and many of the people involved were saying they got a kick out of it, and good for them! The older women were saying it made them feel sexy and reminded them of when their husbands were still alive.
> 
> But it's scary to me that there are still many men and women pressured into that kind of life, feeling like they're not worth anything more or unable to pursue other things. I think that, for them, there should be help. They need all the help they can get. Porn isn't for everybody, and nobody should ever feel like they _have_ to do it. It's like any career, really. If you're not interested, you shouldn't do it.



There isn't enough women who enjoy it to meet the demand of porn, much less the sex trade. 

They are a minority. Rechecking my source, they're like only 10%. 

The truth is, we are always going to be pressuring women from poor backgrounds or from more marginalized backgrounds (natives with 1/3 rate of rape, black women with less support systems) to fulfill the demand. 

Legalizing it, encouraging it, only hides their suffering and misleads the consumers into thinking every woman in there chooses to be there and enjoys it. That is not the case. That will never be the case.

The 10% should not be speaking for the majority of marginalized women suffering. 

I don't usually bring race into sexual abuse situations, but yes, the truth is that women who are in this 10% are middle class or rich. They are white. 

This leaves out potential racism (more likely to have a good education), less chance of a drug addiction before going in (wealth), and the fact that women of color make up most of sex slavery.

There's a reason so many natives go missing around America and Canada. Black women too. They are at the highest risk. They lack social support systems, funding, etc. Their families are more likely to be suffering from domestic violence or drug abuse.

These girls never had a chance in the first place. The system has doomed them from the start, and this is why they turn to sex work. They may lie and say to their client they really love their job, but no, the most of these girls don't want to be in there. 

There will never be help for them the longer we keep up the lie that most women in sex work enjoy it.

I'm not even going to get into the fact that so many develop drug addictions and are dependent on their pimp who is involved in the trade as well. No more sex work? No more drugs for you.

So no, I don't think we should even push it as a cool choice because the majority of them are (there is no other word to describe this but) not privileged like the 10%.

Sorry, but they can go get a job at retail. I'd rather 10% of women not live their dream jobs and settle for something meh (there is nothing stopping them from going out and having sex by the way) so 90% can stop being spoken over.

Until we solve this epidemic, there is no way to legalize sex work and make it healthy without a lot of women suffering. The demand is too high, the supply isn't.

Refer to my first source, they discuss how damaging this idea that sex work can be good sometimes is to the other women suffering.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

kallie said:


> There isn't enough women who enjoy it to meet the demand of porn, much less the sex trade.
> 
> They are a minority. Rechecking my source, they're like only 10%.
> 
> ...



I just can't agree with you on some of these points.

Of course, they are a minority. I never said that they weren't. There will be men and women out there who desperately need help to get away from that kind of life, of course, but the ones that quite happily do it by their own will should not be shamed or persecuted for the decisions that they have made.

I understand what you're trying to say 100%, and I agree with you, but I can't help but feel like you're generalising too much. Not everyone who works in that industry hates it, has a drug action, and is on the verge of being homeless. I know quite a lot of people who do it, actually, and underneath they don't see it as anything more than a hobby.

Just because a law is misinterpreted doesn't mean that it shouldn't be there. That's like saying the legalisation of transgendered men in women's bathrooms will somehow legalise child abusers on the side. It's a separate issue that anyone with a half brain would recognise as illegal and wrong, pressuring vulnerable women into doing things they've made clear they _don't_ want to do.

Again, I agree that there are an uncountable amount of people in the world who need desperate help, but you can't generalise everybody like that. It's not always black and white.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 23, 2017)

Primarina said:


> This is definitely one of my top issues, too, and has been for a long while.
> 
> However, my biggest concern right now is that we have a man as our president who I believe is very likely a traitor to this country and who I believe colluded with Russia to help himself in the election and hurt Hillary Clinton. I'm also concerned about his tax returns, his foreign business connections, his serial lying, the fact that he almost certainly has committed sexual assault, etc.



I am actually disappointed in Trump. I thought he would actually do what he promised (and he did on some of them), but now he's like George Bush when it came to expanding war. And not like George Bush, he did it within his first 100 days, and didn't have a good reason to start it.

And I am aware that Trump wants to defund the entire state of California. Although the state government is being defiant and getting more corrupt, I was born in California, and defunding a state from all federal funds is a 10th amendment violation too.

Yes, he is corrupt. My pet apples hated him ever since he started running for president.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Men's rights and social equality. 
There's currently no domestic abuse shelters for men, and a huge lack of eating disorder programs that allow males to join, since they're rejected for several different reasons. Also, same goes with sexual abuse. Suicide in men has increased in numbers and it's gotten worse. They're now mocked as being "weak" and people are telling them to "suck it up." 
I'd go on more, but there's too much to say.

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> sexual abuse and how the laws in my country are about it. the age of consent is low which results in old people going after 15-17 year olds and i kinda really hate that lmao



Well, why?

- - - Post Merge - - -



tumut said:


> Double standards are always ****ty, but otherwise I don't see how this is an issue at all. You have the right to say whatever the **** you want just as much as other people have the right to get offended by it no matter how dumb it may be. Honestly though Privilege is real, but theres literally nothing wrong if you are privileged and  if people are antagonizing someone for being privileged then they're stupid so ignore them. As far as safe spaces go I think they can be dumb a lot of times, but honestly they never hurt anyone so let people do what they want.



Well, the thing is. Safe spaces are basically teaching the generation to hide away from things they can't handle. They're being shielded from the "outside" and funding is going into these programs that won't provide anything for them.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 23, 2017)

LGBT+ rights and social equality in general.



MollyNL said:


> Well, the thing is. Safe spaces are basically teaching the generation to hide away from things they can't handle. They're being shielded from the "outside" and funding is going into these programs that won't provide anything for them.



I really don't get why people keep hating on the concept of safe spaces. As far as I'm aware, they're just places where minorities don't have to deal with being discriminated against, and I don't see the problem with that. Why is it bad that they want places where their identities aren't being attacked?


----------



## Primarina (Apr 23, 2017)

tumut said:


> As far as safe spaces go I think they can be dumb a lot of times, but honestly they never hurt anyone so let people do what they want.



They do hurt people, though, by making them ill-prepared for real life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost Soda said:


> I really don't get why people keep hating on the concept of safe spaces. As far as I'm aware, they're just places where minorities don't have to deal with being discriminated against, and I don't see the problem with that. Why is it bad that they want places where their identities aren't being attacked?



They're not, though. It is usually a bunch of infantilizing horse pucky where they have therapy dogs, play-doh, etc. where people go and hide when a speaker that they don't like is on campus. You make it sound like a Black Students Association or a Gay-Straight Alliance, or something, which is not what it is at all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 23, 2017)

Primarina said:


> They do hurt people, though, by making them ill-prepared for real life.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Exactly. It's become more of a thing where people who are afraid of contradictory opinions can shield themselves from beliefs they don't agree with (typically conservative beliefs).


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Exactly. It's become more of a thing where people who are afraid of contradictory opinions can shield themselves from beliefs they don't agree with (typically conservative beliefs).



I also agree.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Exactly. It's become more of a thing where people who are afraid of contradictory opinions can shield themselves from beliefs they don't agree with (typically conservative beliefs).



Precisely, and it comes from a fundamental misunderstanding of what education is supposed to be about. It is supposed to be difficult, you're supposed to disagree with things, you're supposed to be challenged. If you're agreeing with everything it's probably not education, but indoctrination.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 23, 2017)

Primarina said:


> They're not, though. It is usually a bunch of infantilizing horse pucky where they have therapy dogs, play-doh, etc. where people go and hide when a speaker that they don't like is on campus. You make it sound like a Black Students Association or a Gay-Straight Alliance, or something, which is not what it is at all.



And if people playing with play dough and having therapy dogs is bad because...? Maybe those things seem like "horse pucky" to you, but for them it makes life easier for them. Why is that bothering you? And likewise with hiding from speakers, is there a reason they have to listen to them? Not dissing you here, I'm honestly curious.



Alolan_Apples said:


> Exactly. It's become more of a thing where people who are afraid of contradictory opinions can shield themselves from beliefs they don't agree with (typically conservative beliefs).



Can you give me an example of one of those beliefs that people are shielding themselves from?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 23, 2017)

I dont like politics at all. In fact I utterly despise them. But if there's one thing that gets my goat it's censorship. Censorship, at least in my opinion is a load of cheap. I could go into detail about why I think this but really kids, as much as i don't like kids shouldn't have certain things hidden from them, they should know what and what not do do but they should also be knowledgeable. It's a long long debate i could go on for hours about. I'm just not good at making points lol


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> And if people playing with play dough and having therapy dogs is bad because...? Maybe those things seem like "horse pucky" to you, but for them it makes life easier for them. Why is that bothering you? And likewise with hiding from speakers, is there a reason they have to listen to them? Not dissing you here, I'm honestly curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give me an example of one of those beliefs that people are shielding themselves from?



OHHHHHHH LORDY.
If you haven't heard of people using safe spaces so they're not called out on their baloney, then you've been living under a rock.
Beliefs such as; There's only two genders
Rape-culture doesn't exist
Reverse racism isn't a thing.
Black people (or other races) cannot be racist.
etc.

Also, if people want help because of how hurt they are by whatever- they should go to therapy to deal with their problems if they're that major that they need to flee elsewhere.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 23, 2017)

MollyNL said:


> OHHHHHHH LORDY.
> If you haven't heard of people using safe spaces so they're not called out on their baloney, then you've been living under a rock.
> Beliefs such as; There's only two genders
> Rape-culture doesn't exist
> ...



How is the belief there are only two genders wrong or triggering


----------



## piichinu (Apr 23, 2017)

what issues matter 2 me? honestly none


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 23, 2017)

MollyNL said:


> OHHHHHHH LORDY.
> If you haven't heard of people using safe spaces so they're not called out on their baloney, then you've been living under a rock.
> Beliefs such as; There's only two genders
> Rape-culture doesn't exist
> ...



Although I agree with you, let's get back on topic.

So my top issues is on healthcare and political correctness. But in case of global issues, it would have to be the conflict in the Middle East. For entertainment issues, it would have to be how Nintendo is doing poorly over the years. But they have improved since the Switch came along. For site issues (on Bell Tree), it would have to be the fact that nobody else wants to add silly apple tags or the lack of activity in the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

kallie said:


> How is the belief there are only two genders wrong or triggering



It's wrong because there are only two sexes, not only two genders.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 23, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I just can't agree with you on some of these points.
> 
> Of course, they are a minority. I never said that they weren't. There will be men and women out there who desperately need help to get away from that kind of life, of course, but the ones that quite happily do it by their own will should not be shamed or persecuted for the decisions that they have made.
> 
> ...



I honestly don't think you understand how legalization for the minority who enjoys it WILL hurt those suffering.

You literally cannot legalize this work without people suffering. There is no way.

People will be coerced into this to meet the demand and they will wrongly be labeled as those who felt empowered and choose this job. Of course they defend their job and act really excited on porn about how much they love being brutalized! If not they're out of the industry, homeless, and unable to ever return to normal work because their reputation as a porn star will chase them everywhere.

Hell, there was even a law somewhere in the nordic countries that basically allowed women to pay drivers ed with sex. Sounds great right? 

But do we know what goes behind the scenes? How do you know she isn't manipulated and poor into doing it with the instructor because she can't pay in any other way and she wouldn't have done it in the first place if she had money. It's the exact same with porn by the way. I have many testimonies of ex porn stars who come out traumatized, with STDs, and who lied on the camera to say they loved their work.

Creating support systems for women to leave this work should be the goal, not legalizing it.

I'm sorry, but the answer is clear in who I support and prioritize. Sure, not all of the industry is evil. But you have 0 way of telling whether or not you're sleeping with a girl who wants to be there, is poor and hates her life and trying to feed her child, or is being enslaved by her pimp.

The more we push the idea that some people enjoy it and thats okay is going to hurt the other 2 type of women. 

Like, sooooo many johns (buyers of sex work) are deluded into thinking their girls enjoy it. They even demand cheaper prices because "why do YOU get free pleasure and i dont?" because they seriously think the girls enjoy it. They begin to become more demanding from the girls because they actually believe the women choose it, therefore it is a negotiable playing field.

It was so much easier for them when johns assumed the women didn't want to be there and didn't lie to themselves thinking they're not contributing to women suffering.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> It's wrong because there are only two sexes, not only two genders.



Only sjws believe that....lmfao

Like his whole post doesn't make sense because he mocks all sjw beliefs but lists one.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

kallie said:


> Only sjws believe that....lmfao
> 
> Like his whole post doesn't make sense because he mocks all sjw beliefs but lists one.



I'm too exhausted to read through 10 paragraphs tonight, if I'm honest with you. I think I've made my opinions on sex work as clear as I can. Feel free to private message me if you really want explanations.

But I don't really know why you're trying to put me down for what I said about genders. It's true. Gender is what you think you are, and sex is what you physically are. Look it up if you must. I'm not a SJW or any other labels you wanna chuck on my head.

I also can't recall ever mocking SJW beliefs, but that's a whole other story for a whole other time (hopefully a time that never comes, 'cause I'd hate to have to go over all that again, frankly).


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Bowie said:


> It's wrong because there are only two sexes, not only two genders.



How is there more than one?


----------



## radical6 (Apr 23, 2017)

Also, the idea of a safe space is supposed to be a place of healing. 

Like, I hate the idea of modern sjws crying they have PTSD because its absolutely insulting to me and everyone else I know who suffers from it. Their source of PTSD comes from living a pampered life free of abuse, drug use, poverty, so they create these bull**** ideas that they too suffer so they say they're like, asexual demiromantic demigender faegender with self diagnosed autism, DID, PTSD, BPD, etc.

Safe spaces were always supposed to be therapy places for a group of abuse survivors to come and meet and talk and cope with abuse. It was always supposed to be a safe space to vent about your abuse in your family, discrimination at work, etc. With no one there to make fun of you for being abused.

Unfortunately the definition of abuse has been warped and now includes a parent yelling at their kid every 5 months.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I'm too exhausted to read through 10 paragraphs tonight, if I'm honest with you. I think I've made my opinions on sex work as clear as I can. Feel free to private message me if you really want explanations.
> 
> But I don't really know why you're trying to put me down for what I said about genders. It's true. Gender is what you think you are, and sex is what you physically are. Look it up if you must. I'm not a SJW or any other labels you wanna chuck on my head.
> 
> I also can't recall ever mocking SJW beliefs, but that's a whole other story for a whole other time (hopefully a time that never comes, 'cause I'd hate to have to go over all that again, frankly).



What is gender? Define it please without using stereotypes of both genders.

Sex exists. But gender is a bull**** concept. There is no 1000000 genders. 

Gender is not a feeling. It's a social role. You can't just make up social classes.

you know "gender is how U FEEL INSIDE!" is a western concept made by college professors. 

No one in the third world will take you seriously. My family will not take you seriously. You cannot just make up a gender and identify as nonbinary to escape sex based oppression in Nigeria. They don't care. They never will.

And no, native americans did not have concept of "nonbinary genders". That's a lie and many two spirit natives disagree.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 23, 2017)

kallie said:


> Only sjws believe that....lmfao
> 
> Like his whole post doesn't make sense because he mocks all sjw beliefs but lists one.



Actually, I just did some research on who believes there are more than two genders, and I learned that the Democratic Party in general believes there are more than two genders (ever since gender identity became a political issue). Those who believe there are only two genders are usually affiliated with the GOP. Not that the DEM or GOP should be ashamed for believing what they believe about gender, but I'm here to clarify that more than just SJWs believe there are more than two.

But can we get back on the topic of top issues?


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

I think the reason "gender identity is an issue is because this generation thinks they don't have enough problems so they add onto it by making up bull****.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

I read "my family will not take you seriously" and stopped reading. Do you honestly think I would care if your grandma or your dog agreed with me on gender? Man, I don't know why I bother.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Actually, I just did some research on who believes there are more than two genders, and I learned that the Democratic Party in general believes there are more than two genders (ever since gender identity became a political issue). Those who believe there are only two genders are usually affiliated with the GOP. Not that the DEM or GOP should be ashamed for believing what they believe about gender, but I'm here to clarify that more than just SJWs believe there are more than two.
> 
> But can we get back on the topic of top issues?



Every issue is important to someone, there is really no special or more important issue. 

Fighting over sjws ruining most colleges (berekley) is an issue. This is important to many college age students who feel demonized in their own university for speaking out. 

Sure, okay, like global warming is way more important than a triggered sjw. But you know, sex slavery is more important than whether or not we create unions for people or something. It's all subjective.

People dying in Syria may be more of an issue to you than like, circumcision or something. 

Doesn't mean both sides don't have a right to discuss them, granted they are actually serious and not madeup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I read "my family will not take you seriously" and stopped reading. Do you honestly think I would care if your grandma or your dog agreed with me on gender? Man, I don't know why I bother.



Because your beliefs are not held by the majority of people on this planet. It's coddling. My family of immigrants and third world will not ever take you seriously.

A little girl cant say shes nonbinary to escape the reality of sex. "Gender" as we know today by college liberal professors is a western privileged concept.

It's denial of science. (No, people do not have lady/male brains and that is a result of how we raise children, they are not born like that naturally). 

Like, I don't understand how creating gender is going to help anything. No one is saying you can't express yourself and dress as however you like. But you don't need to make up something to justify who you are. 

What happened to being tomboys? What happened to being gender non conforming? Like, why do we even have to create genders anymore? Why can't we just get rid of the whole make believe and realize this - there are two sexes, and nothing about our sex determines our personality or intelligence. It only determines our physical makeup and attributes.

So uh, people definitely have a right to be concerned about this new idea of gender. It's....not realistic. No one can remember your pronouns or 20 genders, especially for example a random immigrant who came from Nigeria who can't comprehend the concept we have of gender by SJWs today.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

Wait a second. You think that I think that there are female and male brains? That's not what I meant at all. In fact, I meant the opposite to that.

I'm not big on gender. I'm really, super happy with having being born a guy and can't relate to anybody who thinks they are anything other than a man or a woman, but at the same time I understand that there are people who do and I can sympathise with them 100%. There's nothing wrong with feeling like you are unlike everybody else.

Just because you have your life together and know who you are in life doesn't mean to say everybody else does. Show some respect.

What I'm noticing in all of your posts is that you're talking about your concerns about gender identity, not anybody else's. Not the person who feels that way, not the person who is bullied at school for being unsure of who they are, just yourself and your family.

Nobody cares whether you can memorise 20+ genders or not. I know I couldn't, but I fail to understand why you'd need to. You make it sound like not identifying as male or female is gonna ruin your life or something. People are not all the same. They come in all shapes and sizes and, yes, they aren't all going to be certain whether they're a guy or a girl, and that's fine. That's their life, not yours. Just like with sexuality, it's none of your business.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Wait a second. You think that I think that there are female and male brains? That's not what I meant at all. In fact, I meant the opposite to that.
> 
> I'm not big on gender. I'm really, super happy with having being born a guy and can't relate to anybody who thinks they are anything other than a man or a woman, but at the same time I understand that there are people who do and I can sympathise with them 100%. There's nothing wrong with feeling like you are unlike everybody else.
> 
> ...


//assuming none of us have gender identity problems is kINDAAAAAAAA CONTRADICTING YOUR POINT.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)

MollyNL said:


> //assuming none of us have gender identity problems is kINDAAAAAAAA CONTRADICTING YOUR POINT.



I'm actually referring to Kallie specifically. This community is full of people who struggle with gender identity.


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2017)

MollyNL said:


> Well, the thing is. Safe spaces are basically teaching the generation to hide away from things they can't handle. They're being shielded from the "outside" and funding is going into these programs that won't provide anything for them.


 I'm not in college yet, I'm sure people abuse them but my point being it's not actually an issue. If they're ill prepared for the world their problem lol why are people acting like this is a huge deal when its literally not


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi everyone.  Please remember to respect others' opinions. Anyone unable to follow the posted rules and guidelines will receive a warning or infraction.  Keep it chill. Bye.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 23, 2017)

kallie said:


> nothing about our sex determines our personality or intelligence. It only determines our physical makeup and attributes.



This is the one part I'm going to have to take major issue with. Science has repeatedly shown that the dumbest and smartest people in humanity tend to be men, and women tend to fall in between these two poles, though there are of course exceptionally intelligent women, but they are even rarer than exceptionally intelligent men, and likewise there are exceptionally unintelligent women, but they are rarer than exceptionally unintelligent men.

Also there are broad personality differences between men and women that are in-born. Boys naturally tend to prefer rough physical play and girls tend to prefer less physical imaginative play. This is not purely the result of socialization, though socialization does likely reinforce it to some extent. There are exceptions of course, like tomboys, and guys like me who tended to like imaginative play and dislike rough physical play when they were young boys.

So to say that sex doesn't determine anything about our personality or intelligence is simply factually inaccurate and extreme.


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2017)

Primarina said:


> This is the one part I'm going to have to take major issue with. *Science has repeatedly shown that the dumbest and smartest people in humanity tend to be men*, and women tend to fall in between these two poles, though there are of course exceptionally intelligent women, but they are even rarer than exceptionally intelligent men, and likewise there are exceptionally unintelligent women, but they are rarer than exceptionally unintelligent men.
> 
> Also there are broad personality differences between men and women that are in-born. Boys naturally tend to prefer rough physical play and girls tend to prefer less physical imaginative play. This is not purely the result of socialization, though socialization does likely reinforce it to some extent. There are exceptions of course, like tomboys, and guys like me who tended to like imaginative play and dislike rough physical play when they were young boys.
> 
> So to say that sex doesn't determine anything about our personality or intelligence is simply factually inaccurate and extreme.


OMFG DYING NICE ALTERNATIVE FACT

- - - Post Merge - - -

honestly though who taught you this myth


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 23, 2017)

My top national (Australian) issue : our treatment of refugees and asylum seekers. We are in breach of the international treaties we are party to with the current "off shore processing" facilities, which are both appallingly badly run AND extremely expensive (as privatising things tends to result in).

Equally important : our treatment of our indigenous population, their needs, and their cultures. Being aboriginal still comes with an unacceptably high infant mortality rate, poor health and socio economic outcomes, and very low life expectancy. This is due to a variety of factors including systemic disenfranchisement, continuous cuts to funding of programs and services targeted at helping this population, and the simple geographical issues that stem from having relatively few people spread all over an enormous landmass with no easy way to replicate the healthcare and education systems that our cities and regional centres enjoy. It's an incredibly complicated situation which requires the dedicated attention of knowledgable, experienced, motivated, practical individuals  who are willing and able to assess the very different needs of our aboriginal nations and work with them to improve the outcomes of those populations.

Very slightly less important to me : marriage equality for gay and lesbian couples. I have friends who cannot marry due to the ridiculously outdated idea of marriage being between "one man and one woman" - a line inserted in 2004 for the explicit purpose of denying same-sex couples their right to to recognised as a legally wed couple even if married internationally.

Globally : geopolitical disputes amongst nuclear countries. Trump. Climate change (this used to be top of my list but there's no need to worry about humanity doing further damage to the environment if we're effectively wiped out..). Global inequality - so many people starving, living in abject povery, and in war zones.

Well. That was depressing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 23, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> My top national (Australian) issue : our treatment of refugees and asylum seekers. We are in breach of the international treaties we are party to with the current "off shore processing" facilities, which are both appallingly badly run AND extremely expensive (as privatising things tends to result in).
> 
> Equally important : our treatment of our indigenous population, their needs, and their cultures. Being aboriginal still comes with an unacceptably high infant mortality rate, poor health and socio economic outcomes, and very low life expectancy. This is due to a variety of factors including systemic disenfranchisement, continuous cuts to funding of programs and services targeted at helping this population, and the simple geographical issues that stem from having relatively few people spread all over an enormous landmass with no easy way to replicate the healthcare and education systems that our cities and regional centres enjoy. It's an incredibly complicated situation which requires the dedicated attention of knowledgable, experienced, motivated, practical individuals  who are willing and able to assess the very different needs of our aboriginal nations and work with them to improve the outcomes of those populations.
> 
> ...



That's very interesting. I thought Australia was just as tolerant as Canada and the UK on LGBT issues, but I'm mostly judging that by what Canada and the UK thinks (and yes, I believe Australia is like Canada and the UK except for the fact it has a super hot and dry desert, a diversity of marsupials, seasons inverted, and the Great Barrier Reef).


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 23, 2017)

Primarina said:


> This is the one part I'm going to have to take major issue with. Science has repeatedly shown that the dumbest and smartest people in humanity tend to be men, and women tend to fall in between these two poles, though there are of course exceptionally intelligent women, but they are even rarer than exceptionally intelligent men, and likewise there are exceptionally unintelligent women, but they are rarer than exceptionally unintelligent men.
> 
> Also there are broad personality differences between men and women that are in-born. Boys naturally tend to prefer rough physical play and girls tend to prefer less physical imaginative play. This is not purely the result of socialization, though socialization does likely reinforce it to some extent. There are exceptions of course, like tomboys, and guys like me who tended to like imaginative play and dislike rough physical play when they were young boys.
> 
> So to say that sex doesn't determine anything about our personality or intelligence is simply factually inaccurate and extreme.



Could you provide some sources for those claims, please? I don't think you are entirely and completely incorrect, but those claims do not fit with my own understanding of the science in this area. As an early childhood educator who is passionate about using evidence-based research in my practices, and one who spends a great deal of time looking into the research, I have some serious concerns about a couple of things you said there. I'm not sure if you were over-generalising, or exaggerating, or referring to research I have not come across (regardless of the quality of it), but any clarification you can provide would be most appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 23, 2017)

MollyNL said:


> OHHHHHHH LORDY.
> If you haven't heard of people using safe spaces so they're not called out on their baloney, then you've been living under a rock.
> Beliefs such as; There's only two genders
> Rape-culture doesn't exist
> ...



I mean, there's definitely more than two genders, and weather you believe it or not it's not your business going up to people and bugging them about their identities, mind your own business.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 23, 2017)

Probably education.  I'm not sure if it's an issue, but it could definitely be improved.  Better forms of education would probably fix other issues as well.  Maybe people will start thinking for themselves and stop relying on media bias. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Jacob (Apr 23, 2017)

I wholeheartedly agree education systems need some form of reformation, or at least re-evaluation


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 24, 2017)

My main issues at the moment is closing the United States-Mexico border off to those who want to cross the border illegally and stopping creation and trade of illegal drugs. (Methamphetamines and crack cocaine as examples.) 

I want the border closed off due to the issues going on in my area. Many have came into my city and stopped me from getting the jobs I need for my family. They have also went killed people who have witnessed them cross the border or tried to stop them. 

Drugs are also another issue I want addressed because of an ongoing drug situation in my neighborhood where there is a meth house and the traffic from it has caused robberies and a large influx of transients in my part of town. This house has sheltered a few of them and after it has been going on for 5+ years, I definitely feel it needs to stop.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 24, 2017)

Primarina said:


> This is the one part I'm going to have to take major issue with. Science has repeatedly shown that the dumbest and smartest people in humanity tend to be men, and women tend to fall in between these two poles, though there are of course exceptionally intelligent women, but they are even rarer than exceptionally intelligent men, and likewise there are exceptionally unintelligent women, but they are rarer than exceptionally unintelligent men.
> 
> Also there are broad personality differences between men and women that are in-born. Boys naturally tend to prefer rough physical play and girls tend to prefer less physical imaginative play. This is not purely the result of socialization, though socialization does likely reinforce it to some extent. There are exceptions of course, like tomboys, and guys like me who tended to like imaginative play and dislike rough physical play when they were young boys.
> 
> So to say that sex doesn't determine anything about our personality or intelligence is simply factually inaccurate and extreme.



That's a lie.

Literally a lie.

Men do not prefer to rough house, they are socialized to since birth. Men are not naturally violent and this does nothing to help you but feed into the myth that men are naturally rapists or violent. 

*Children are actually EQUAL and PREFER peace and love over violence when raised in nature playgrounds* compared to asphalt playgrounds. Asphalt, aka typical school playgrounds, offer less room for creativity therefore the boys turn to physical superiority over the girls.

Raised in a playground where they can fully use their intelligence and creativity, surprise,


> Educators also talk about
> forming more egalitarian and fulfilling relationships with children in outdoor
> activities.



- http://naturekindergarten.sd62.bc.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/articleblanchet-cohen.pdf



> Play in nature-based play areas encourages more fantasy play and more egalitarian play among children of different ages and genders.


- https://cedac.org/cif/training/lets-take-it-outside/

Congratulations, by saying men are naturally more drawn to violence, you are reinforcing the very beliefs you hate about feminists who claim all men are rapists.

There is also no brain sex. 
Sources:
https://www.newscientist.com/articl...eres-no-such-thing-as-a-male-or-female-brain/
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2015/11/brains-men-and-women-aren-t-really-different-study-finds

You have NO idea whether or not women aren't as smart. You know why? Because we weren't allowed to pursue educational fields for all our lives. 

Ada Lovelace, Nettie Stevens (whose work was stolen), Rosalind Franklin (whose work was also stolen) and not to name the numerous women also in spaceflight. 

Woman geniuses exist just as much as men, they have always been silenced throughout history and were never given a chance at education.

Look at how dominated biotechnology fields are by women despite how unwelcoming STEM is (sexual assault and misogyny in the workforce. No, affirmative action does not change the attitude enough). 

We have carved that field for ourselves because we have gotten the chance to prove ourselves. 

This is an unequal playing field. It was never equal and therefore we cannot make any conclusions with how many disadvantages women have had throughout history.

Give me one source that is not outdated or based on Freud. Lmfao. 

You listed 0 sources and you are not backed by science, please don't say I'm inaccurate.


----------



## carp (Apr 24, 2017)

the credibility of sources


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2017)

Political correctness has definitely gone too far. I also can't stand these women that call themselves "feminists" that hate men and have ruined what feminism really is: the promotion of women's rights on the grounds of *equality* between the sexes.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 24, 2017)

The issue I care most about is getting humans into space and AIs.  I don't think any amount of environmental care is going to save the Earth for our species - even if we do everything right the Sun will eventually die out and be our end anyway. While I think it's important to do what vwe can to keep the Earth healthy our survival ultimately hinges on us getting to other planets or turning our consciousness into AI.

Of course on the flip side do I really want to put the burden of consciousness on to robots or infect the universe with our race? I suppose since this is all we know it's hard to say whether humans will be good for the universe or bad, and just because I think consciousness is a burden doesn't mean I wouldn't want it because I don't know any other way.

In the end, I guess I think we need to try because everything else is oblivion for everything we've come to know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> Political correctness has definitely gone too far. I also can't stand these women that call themselves "feminists" that hate men and have ruined what feminism really easy: the promotion of women's rights on the grounds of *equality* between the sexes.



Exactly. The first and second waves of feminism actually stood for women's rights without the desire to oppress men. Today's "feminists" aren't even feminists. They call for the oppression of men when earlier ones did not. The first wave wanted the equal right to vote, as the second wave wanted to get better jobs and eliminate gender roles (as well as more rights). Not only that, but historic feminists have actually benefitted African-Americans back in those times. First wave feminists wanted to abolish slavery as second wave feminists supported the breakup of Jim Crow laws and racial integration in public spaces. Today's so-called "feminists" aren't even in support of benefitting minority groups. You don't have to help other groups to be a feminist, but feminists did help other groups before. You were right that they given feminism a bad name today. But not all third-wave feminists are false feminists. They had good points on how women are being treated today, but they aren't changing much because of a lack of central goal.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Apr 24, 2017)

Islam needs to stop breeding terrorists and terrorist sympathizers. communism too.

also third wave feminism, Antifa, BLM, and all other hate groups need to disband. political correctness, outrage culture, undeserved hatred of Western values/America/white people, anti-free speech movements, and social justice must be eradicated.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 24, 2017)

Saving the environment.
Emotional, sexual, physical, etc abuse.
Toxic relationships in general.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 24, 2017)

Disinformation or "alternative facts" like some groups of people like to call it is spreading like wildfire. This is a big threat to society and democracy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Disinformation or "alternative facts" like some groups of people like to call it is spreading like wildfire. This is a big threat to society and democracy.



I don't know why Conway said "alternative facts". That was clearly a stupid move she made.

I may be a Republican, but I'm not going to defend everything the Republicans say or what they do.

Also, notice how Trump calls everything that's not in favor of him as "fake news". What an egomaniac.


----------



## Haskell (Apr 25, 2017)

Terrorism committed by extremists who falsely practice Islam.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 25, 2017)

Overpopulation/lack of birth control, corruption, crime, poverty, the environment, war and the progress of science and technology.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Apr 25, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Terrorism committed by extremists who falsely practice Islam.



Muhammad falsely practiced his own religion?


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 27, 2017)

Also, Turkey getting one step closer to becoming a dictatorship is another thing that worries me. Erdogan is a crazy person with some radical views and now you wanna give him pretty much absolute power? *sigh* The situation is already bad and I don't even wanna think of what's gonna happen next.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 27, 2017)

Well for the UK you just need to watch some of Johnathon Pie's videos and you'll see how much of a s*** storm this country is becoming. 

There's so many things wrong with the world too and capitalism is a big part of it.


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 28, 2017)

Any oppresion against *ANYONE* needs to end, whether you are a straight man oppressing gay people, or you are some girl on twitter who invites girls/gays to a party for free and chargers $100 for straight men. Serious or not, it *ALL* needs to end.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Any oppresion against *ANYONE* needs to end, whether you are a straight man oppressing gay people, or you are some girl on twitter who invites girls/gays to a party for free and chargers $100 for straight men. Serious or not, it *ALL* needs to end.



I completely agree to this. It doesn't matter who's getting discriminated or who's discriminating against others, it needs to stop, even if it's a Republican restricting Democrats from entering a Christmas party, but will allow other political parties in.

I don't know why people were trying to discriminate against white men now, claim that they're being oppressed if white people exist, or condemn all whites as evil or all men as evil, but they got to realize what they're doing is just as bad as (or even worse since they're motivated by hate) how white people treated African Americans in the past. But they would refuse to believe that. But let me tell you something. Their hatred towards white people and men, poor treatment towards Christians, negative portrayal of people who disagree with them, and their double standards is exactly why we have some reality star with no political experience as our president and a worse one as our vice president. And look what's happening! All of California is going to be cut off from all federal funds. The Affordable Care Act is on the edge of total repeal (not just the two parts I oppose) with no replacement. Abortion may become illegal again in some states. And the Senate has changed the rules of comfirmation of a Supreme Court justice. I know most of you guys would oppose this (as well as all the other liberals, including hateful liberals such as SJWs), but this is what we get when a bunch of frustrated people vote for your enemy on revenge. The one that should be blamed is the one that driven the Trump voters to voting him. And what they do to frustrate them? Oppression, which includes painting all white people and conservatives as racists. If conservatives were doing the same as the liberals were that got Trump in office, the Democrats would hold total control of all three branches. Yes, oppression has some serious consequences.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Apr 28, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Well for the UK you just need to watch some of Johnathon Pie's videos and you'll see how much of a s*** storm this country is becoming.
> 
> There's so many things wrong with the world too and capitalism is a big part of it.



i always chuckle when i see anti-capitalists on this forum. like, you know the mayor of your town is a capitalist right? you live in a mansion while the rest of your villagers live in 1 room shacks. it makes sense though. you're the one making money, playing the stalk market, taking out loans and repaying them, all while being the sole provider to the town's museum and public works even. you've earned that mansion if you ask me. the rest of your villagers are lazy moochers always begging you for fish and fruit, trying to sell what little they have for jacked up prices, and low balling you for your stuff too.

think of how mentally draining Animal Crossing would be if you were forced to split all of your money and possessions 11 different ways so that all villagers in your town would be equal. all that work with almost no payoff whatsoever. grinding your teeth when you see Frank sleeping on _your _gold bed. that's socialism for ya. having an equal outcome does not equal fairness. equal opportunity does, which all people have with capitalism.

how does someone against capitalism enjoy this game at all? could you imagine Gandhi playing Grand Theft Auto? it would've crushed his spirit and he'd have died of a broken heart on the spot.



Alolan_Apples said:


> I completely agree to this. It doesn't matter who's getting discriminated or who's discriminating against others, it needs to stop, even if it's a Republican restricting Democrats from entering a Christmas party, but will allow other political parties in.
> 
> I don't know why people were trying to discriminate against white men now, claim that they're being oppressed if white people exist, or condemn all whites as evil or all men as evil, but they got to realize what they're doing is just as bad as (or even worse since they're motivated by hate) how white people treated African Americans in the past. But they would refuse to believe that. But let me tell you something. Their hatred towards white people and men, poor treatment towards Christians, negative portrayal of people who disagree with them, and their double standards is exactly why we have some reality star with no political experience as our president and a worse one as our vice president. And look what's happening! All of California is going to be cut off from all federal funds. The Affordable Care Act is on the edge of total repeal (not just the two parts I oppose) with no replacement. Abortion may become illegal again in some states. And the Senate has changed the rules of comfirmation of a Supreme Court justice. I know most of you guys would oppose this (as well as all the other liberals, including hateful liberals such as SJWs), but this is what we get when a bunch of frustrated people vote for your enemy on revenge. The one that should be blamed is the one that driven the Trump voters to voting him. And what they do to frustrate them? Oppression, which includes painting all white people and conservatives as racists. If conservatives were doing the same as the liberals were that got Trump in office, the Democrats would hold total control of all three branches. Yes, oppression has some serious consequences.



the left has gone so overboard with social justice and virtue signalling. i'm not even like this hardcore conservative/Republican but i'm always forced to defend the right because of the left's foolishness. i honestly thought Trump winning would be a wake up call to Democrats but no, they're doubling down on the bull**** that lost them the election. Hillary still thinks she lost because of misogyny, the Russians, and whatever. no. she lost because she ran an anti-bullying campaign. sorry, working class people (most of which just happen to be white) don't have time to worry about the feels of people more privileged than them. it is not the government's place to preach morals. the people determine the morals of the government. all these people want is to put food on their family's table. Trump promised them that. Hillary (and most of the mainstream media) just called them racist and a non-factor. what did you expect? Hillary thought she could win while alienating these people. it's her own fault. and the people who blindly went along with her without questioning it didn't help either. while Trump was out rallying, Hillary was sitting on her ass daydreaming about all the "charity" donations she was gonna get after winning the election. in hindsight it's not surprising at all that she lost.

when you call a huge group of voters racist, misogynist, Islamaphobic, transphobic, homophobic Nazis when they clearly aren't, and they know they aren't, they're not going to vote for you. it's a clear sign that things will just get worse for them.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 28, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> i always chuckle when i see anti-capitalists on this forum. like, you know the mayor of your town is a capitalist right? you live in a mansion while the rest of your villagers live in 1 room shacks. it makes sense though. you're the one making money, playing the stalk market, taking out loans and repaying them, all while being the sole provider to the town's museum and public works even. you've earned that mansion if you ask me. the rest of your villagers are lazy moochers always begging you for fish and fruit, trying to sell what little they have for jacked up prices, and low balling you for your stuff too.
> 
> think of how mentally draining Animal Crossing would be if you were forced to split all of your money and possessions 11 different ways so that all villagers in your town would be equal. all that work with almost no payoff whatsoever. grinding your teeth when you see Frank sleeping on _your _gold bed. that's socialism for ya. having an equal outcome does not equal fairness. equal opportunity does, which all people have with capitalism.
> 
> how does someone against capitalism enjoy this game at all? could you imagine Gandhi playing Grand Theft Auto? it would've crushed his spirit and he'd have died of a broken heart on the spot.



. . . I don't even know how to debate against someone who's dumb enough to compare fantasy to reality. Just. . . Wow.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> the left has gone so overboard with social justice and virtue signalling. i'm not even like this hardcore conservative/Republican but i'm always forced to defend the right because of the left's foolishness. i honestly thought Trump winning would be a wake up call to Democrats but no, they're doubling down on the bull**** that lost them the election. Hillary still thinks she lost because of misogyny, the Russians, and whatever. no. she lost because she ran an anti-bullying campaign. sorry, working class people (most of which just happen to be white) don't have time to worry about the feels of people more privileged than them. it is not the government's place to preach morals. the people determine the morals of the government. all these people want is to put food on their family's table. Trump promised them that. Hillary (and most of the mainstream media) just called them racist and a non-factor. what did you expect? Hillary thought she could win while alienating these people. it's her own fault. and the people who blindly went along with her without questioning it didn't help either. while Trump was out rallying, Hillary was sitting on her ass daydreaming about all the "charity" donations she was gonna get after winning the election. in hindsight it's not surprising at all that she lost.
> 
> when you call a huge group of voters racist, misogynist, Islamaphobic, transphobic, homophobic Nazis when they clearly aren't, and they know they aren't, they're not going to vote for you. it's a clear sign that things will just get worse for them.



Yeah, I'm not gonna defend the republicans or conservatives over everything they say or everything they do (even if I am a biased comservative), but the behavior of the left wing is atrocious. I don't care if they support legalizing abortion for all reasons. I don't care if they want to enforce communism. I don't care if they believe in more taxes. What the Democratic party is doing wrong (which includes SJWS, safe space college students, and BLM) is that they're bullying people who disagree with them. They're also bullying people for what people in past generations did wrong. This is what costed them the election. And what did they do when they lost? Hillary conceded, but these whiny people born 1990 and later rioted and protested like barbarians, vandalizing property and assaulted people. They got to realize that their poor behavior before the election is why they lost, and their behavior in the post-election protests is going to get them in a lot more trouble, which includes less democratic victories.

In fact, I was late to tell this, but there's five things they were doing wrong in the protests.

1. *They are protesting an election.* It doesn't matter if your candidate wins or if their candidate wins, you need to accept the results. By protesting the election, they are being immature, disrespectful, and going against the vein of democracy.
2. *They have no reason to protest in the election if they didn't even vote.* If they did, I can see why it would upset them, but most of the protestors convicted didn't vote. I know the last election was bad because both candidates suck, but why would they protest if Trump specifically won and not Hillary?
3. *They were blocking major freeways and roads.* It's okay to protest along a street, but to mass crowd a street everywhere is not okay. This can block emergency vehicles from getting somewhere.
4. *They were vandalizing property and assaulting people.* Peaceful protests are fine, but riots are never acceptable.
5. *They were using profanity in picket signs and using offensive gestures.* Remember the Civil Rights protests? Their picket signs were appropriate and reasonable. The Trump protests were just hate-filled.

And have they learned their lesson? No, but they are showing their true colors when they riot and protest. Plus, they're bullying conservatives.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Apr 28, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> . . . I don't even know how to debate against someone who's dumb enough to compare fantasy to reality. Just. . . Wow.



rude... but just admit you love capitalism.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Apr 28, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> . . . I don't even know how to debate against someone who's dumb enough to compare fantasy to reality. Just. . . Wow.



rude... but just admit you love capitalism.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 28, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> . . . I don't even know how to debate against someone who's dumb enough to compare fantasy to reality. Just. . . Wow.



Pot calling the kettle black. It's cute to ignore the reality that humans are still selfish animals, yet that's the argument you're making. I get it, it would be wonderful if we could all live in harmony and share everything we have and accept everyone for every role we play. But at the end of the day humans still play by the raw rules of nature - and that's to be predator or be prey.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2017)

animalcrisscross said:


> when you call a huge group of voters racist, misogynist, Islamaphobic, transphobic, homophobic Nazis when they clearly aren't, and they know they aren't, they're not going to vote for you. it's a clear sign that things will just get worse for them.



Not all racists are Trump supporters but all Trump supporters are racist.

Weird how that works.

And before you say "no they're not" I'mma clap back by saying that if you vote for the man who blames "Chyna" and "bad hombres" for all our problems, then you are in fact racist.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 28, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Not all racists are Trump supporters but all Trump supporters are racist.
> 
> Weird how that works.
> 
> And before you say "no they're not" I'mma clap back by saying that if you vote for the man who blames "Chyna" and "bad hombres" for all our problems, then you are in fact racist.



Wow rude. I thought you and I had a halfway decent acquaintance going on here. There are plenty of other reasons Trump supporters chose him and are sticking to him.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Wow rude. I thought you and I had a halfway decent acquaintance going on here. There are plenty of other reasons Trump supporters chose him and are sticking to him.



Just because you voted for him for the other reasons doesn't make them go away


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey all.  Just a reminder to keep this debate civil and stop with the name calling and patronizing comments.  If you can't argue without becoming angry and resorting to petty personal attacks, exercise a shred of self control and walk away before you get heated and end up breaking the rules.

We'll be keeping a close eye on this thread, and those of you who still want to resort to insults and namecalling will be receiving a flogging (and a warning).

Thanks!


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 28, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Just because you voted for him for the other reasons doesn't make them go away



First of all I'm not racist. I've worked with people of all backgrounds and other than one random stranger I would feel very confident that they would tell you this is true. And yes, while I disagree with my president in some respect I still support him. I disagreed with Obama on a lot of things and still supported him. I would've supported Hillary if she was voted in, again despite disagreeing with her on a lot of things. Despite what people say, I still think the US, despite its flaws, does a lot of things better than a lot of other countries.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> First of all I'm not racist. I've worked with people of all backgrounds and other than one random stranger I would feel very confident that they would tell you this is true. And yes, while I disagree with my president in some respect I still support him. I disagreed with Obama on a lot of things and still supported him. I would've supported Hillary if she was voted in, again despite disagreeing with her on a lot of things. Despite what people say, I still think the US, despite its flaws, does a lot of things better than a lot of other countries.



okay honey werk


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> My top issue - is a toss-up between healthcare and political correctness. Originally, I wanted to repeal all of the ACA, but I'm more interested into wiping out the individual mandate and employer insurance mandate, as well as the contraceptive mandate Hobby Lobby fought against.



I'm quoting myself because of one thing. The Republicans failed to repeal Obamacare, again. Second time after we got a new president. But do you know what, I may be against Obamacare, but I'm not wanting to repeal it anymore. I would rather let it stay in effect until it implodes and brings our economy down to a huge recession (which is bound to happen anyway since socialism is a failure in general). If this happens and if the Republicans don't repeal it before this incident, then it will make people view the Democratic Party very unfavorably as their chances of winning future elections will minimize for an extended period of time. Look what happened to the Republicans when the stock market crashed in 1929 and didn't care about the incident? They lost total control of the federal government, and could not hold office for a very long time. The same may happen to the Democrats if Obamacare implodes before repeal.

If you want to know why the Democrats would be in trouble, it's because they take full responsibility of Obamacare. They were the ones who passed the bill without a single Republican vote. They were the ones that written the law. They were responsible for it since 2010, and if it does fail, they will be responsible for it as well. In fact, they faced a huge fallout in 2010 after passing Obamacare because they didn't even read the bill, as people recognized it as a bad idea to start with.

Therefore, I would tell the Republicans to stop voting on Obamacare in any way. If they repeal without replacement, it won't teach the Democrats a lesson on what they did in 2010 on Obamacare. Instead, they will lose a lot of seats. Instead, they should focus on other issues, such as political correctness, turmoil in the Middle East, and the Michelle Obama school lunches.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Apr 29, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Not all racists are Trump supporters but all Trump supporters are racist.
> 
> Weird how that works.
> 
> And before you say "no they're not" I'mma clap back by saying that if you vote for the man who blames "Chyna" and "bad hombres" for all our problems, then you are in fact racist.



no you're a towel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

racist*


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> That's very interesting. I thought Australia was just as tolerant as Canada and the UK on LGBT issues, but I'm mostly judging that by what Canada and the UK thinks (and yes, I believe Australia is like Canada and the UK except for the fact it has a super hot and dry desert, a diversity of marsupials, seasons inverted, and the Great Barrier Reef).



The population of Australia is, generally speaking, increasingly tolerant and open to acknowledging LGBTQIA+ rights. In June 2016, of the 351,939 Australians who participated in Vote Compass :



> More than half of Australians support same-sex marriage, the data reveals.
> 
> However, one in four Australians 'strongly agrees' with the statement that marriage should only be between a man and a woman, and a further 8 per cent 'somewhat agrees'.
> 
> "Same-sex marriage is not that complicated for people. It's just 'should it be allowed or not'," political scientist Dr Aaron Martin, from the University of Melbourne, said.



Our politicians, on the other hand.. poll after poll shows Australian's want gay marriage to be legal, and the government (made up by a right-wing Coalition - they'd never get enough votes to be government in their own right) continues to ignore it, as they have done for years now. Apparently they're more interested in playing games with people's lives - via their proposed plebiscite, which we successfully blocked - despite having all the data they need as per their own sources :



> The Parliamentary Library?s chronology of selected polls states that the outcomes of several polls from a variety of groups conducted over the years 2004 to 2010 may suggest a shift in public opinion in favour of same-sex marriage.


http://www.aph.gov.au/About_Parliam...mentary_Library/pubs/BriefingBook44p/Marriage

- in this context, having read the linked summary results, "may suggest a public shift.." is quite the understatement lol.

---

Hmm, I can see where you're coming from in thinking of Australia as basically just a more exotic - to you - Canada or UK. There are definitely some similarities, yes, but also some important differences. Personally, I do not consider the UK on the whole to be particularly tolerant (a l? Brexit, racial riots, the Troubles, etc). I'd prefer to live there than the US if I had to move to one of them for some reason, but that really isn't saying much.

Australia is unique (as is every other country, of course, but some are moreso than others, and our wildlife alone is enough to give many people nightmares even if they never see a red-back spider themselves). Whilst we obviously share a significant part of our cultural background with the UK, I think we are much more comparable to Canada today. In terms of geographical concerns (large terrain, relatively low population, difficult weather conditions, abundant natural resources, relatively physically isolated from other nationalities and cultures aside from nearby New Zealand and adjoining US), indigenous populations and issues particularly affecting them, and the shared membership of the Commonwealth (with independent, democratic governments), there are a lot of general similarities.

Europe - the continent of which the UK is a part of, Brexit or no - has a much, much more volatile and frankly incestuous history. That history continues to impact European countries in all kinds of ways which, whilst intriguing to observe as a descendant of immigrants from there, is fundamentally foreign to me on a cultural level. I grew up being taught a love of history and knowledge, of learning and education, and I value those things very highly indeed. But I am a citizen of a much different country to the ones my ancestors left behind (Republic of Ireland, Scotland, and England for the most part), and that history is mine - but the current realities are not. If that makes sense?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 29, 2017)

oath2order and animalcrisscross, please read this recent post from Oblivia:



Oblivia said:


> Hey all.  Just a reminder to keep this debate civil and stop with the name calling and patronizing comments.  If you can't argue without becoming angry and resorting to petty personal attacks, exercise a shred of self control and walk away before you get heated and end up breaking the rules.
> 
> We'll be keeping a close eye on this thread, and those of you who still want to resort to insults and namecalling will be receiving a flogging (and a warning).
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> Hmm, I can see where you're coming from in thinking of Australia as basically just a more exotic - to you - Canada or UK. There are definitely some similarities, yes, but also some important differences. Personally, I do not consider the UK on the whole to be particularly tolerant (a l? Brexit, racial riots, the Troubles, etc). I'd prefer to live there than the US if I had to move to one of them for some reason, but that really isn't saying much.
> 
> Australia is unique (as is every other country, of course, but some are moreso than others, and our wildlife alone is enough to give many people nightmares even if they never see a red-back spider themselves). Whilst we obviously share a significant part of our cultural background with the UK, I think we are much more comparable to Canada today. In terms of geographical concerns (large terrain, relatively low population, difficult weather conditions, abundant natural resources, relatively physically isolated from other nationalities and cultures aside from nearby New Zealand and adjoining US), indigenous populations and issues particularly affecting them, and the shared membership of the Commonwealth (with independent, democratic governments), there are a lot of general similarities.



Yeah, Americans view other countries differently. Australia is still interesting though. If we Americans had to pick between the Australian theme or Canadian theme, they would go with the Australian theme because of the outback and coastal cities. We Americans even have a restaurant based after Australia (even if the chain started in Florida).

It may seem more like Canada than the UK, but Canada is more comparable to the US than any other country as Australia is to the extra-continental New Zealand. And the UK is to Ireland.

I do hope that same-sex marriage becomes legal in Australia though. It's already legal everywhere in the United States.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 29, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Pot calling the kettle black. It's cute to ignore the reality that humans are still selfish animals, yet that's the argument you're making. I get it, it would be wonderful if we could all live in harmony and share everything we have and accept everyone for every role we play. But at the end of the day humans still play by the raw rules of nature - and that's to be predator or be prey.



That reply of mine was to someone who came out and said that just because we do something in a game means that we agree with it and want to do it in real life. All I literally did was point out how dumb that statement is.
I don't know how that means I was ignoring humans being selfish or how your reply is even that relevant to my reply. You should probably read a whole conversation before replying.

I've never even denied that people are horrible creatures. We've done so much to ruin pretty much everything on earth and we may end up ruining another planet too. 
Sorry, I really don't see the point you were trying make here.

Again, maybe try reading a whole conversation first?


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 29, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> That reply of mine was to someone who came out and said that just because we do something in a game means that we agree with it and want to do it in real life. All I literally did was point out how dumb that statement is.
> I don't know how that means I was ignoring humans being selfish or how your reply is even that relevant to my reply. You should probably read a whole conversation before replying.
> 
> I've never even denied that people are horrible creatures. We've done so much to ruin pretty much everything on earth and we may end up ruining another planet too.
> ...



I did. And I think animalcrisscross made a valid point that anyone on the forum would understand. And your comment alone made it appear that you thought humans might be just fine working hard but giving everything up so everyone can be just as well off, or that if we all got an equal share that everyone would put in equal work, which I don't think is possible due to human nature. (and therefore a fantasy, which is why I said you were the pot calling the kettle black)

So thank you for clarifying, but I still think animalcrisscross had a valid point as well.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 29, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I did. And I think animalcrisscross made a valid point that anyone on the forum would understand. And your comment alone made it appear that you thought humans might be just fine working hard but giving everything up so everyone can be just as well off, or that if we all got an equal share that everyone would put in equal work, which I don't think is possible due to human nature. (and therefore a fantasy, which is why I said you were the pot calling the kettle black)
> 
> So thank you for clarifying, but I still think animalcrisscross had a valid point as well.



How is that a valid point? So you agree that everyone who plays GTA wants to go around mugging people and stealing cars irl. Everyone who plays Sims wants to fully control people irl. Everyone who's played hitman wants to be a hitman and kill people irl. 

Yeah. . .  I don't think it works like that. Lol


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 29, 2017)

Fearthecuteness said:


> How is that a valid point? So you agree that everyone who plays GTA wants to go around mugging people and stealing cars irl. Everyone who plays Sims wants to fully control people irl. Everyone who's played hitman wants to be a hitman and kill people irl.
> 
> Yeah. . .  I don't think it works like that. Lol



I don't, and it appears you and I read into animalcrisscross' post very differently. From my perspective, he was trying to make the point that he thinks life would be tedious and few people would actually want to fill the roles society needs to flourish if we all earned an equal share, and made that point using a game, and only said it's weird to him that people who are so anti-capitalism would enjoy the game. And while I can't speak for him,  it appears to me he would agree that not all people who play GTA want to go out and mug or murder people IRL, but people who are completely against violence wouldn't get much enjoyment out of GTA - which is why he mentioned he thinks someone like Ghandi wouldn't like GTA at all.

It seems to me that he thinks you must like capitalism at least a little bit to enjoy a capitalist game and is therefore confused that you think it's so terrible. Not that it's wrong to enjoy violence in a game, but how can someone who claims to be 100% against violence in all forms enjoy murder and assault in a game? That would really make the person 99% against violence - the 1% being ok with violence but only in a fantasy setting.

And like with the Sims thing, no, people who play Sims aren't all going to go out and play god, but if they tell you they're against all forms of micromanagement and control, there's a little disconnect there as you can see.

Sorry if this didn't make a lot of sense. I didn't get much sleep and it's the wee hours of the morning for me. Really I'm just playing devil's advocate here as I enjoy doing since I don't think one sided debates are very fun.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2017)

What's pretty funny on the capitalism hate is that millennials embrace Hugo Chavez and Fidel Castro (two western communist leaders) when they turned Venezuela and Cuba into horrible places. In fact, communism has been proven a failure multiple times, yet millennials prefer communism over capitalism even though capitalist societies that stayed capitalist for a long time are doing very well.

If you want to know what is to blame for the capitalism hate, it would have to be the increase in laziness, but also because of how hard it is to get a job now. College has become an expectation rather than a bonus, and employers would expect only more experienced workers. Plus, job openings are less common since the baby boomers (which are now turning 70) are less likely to retire than earlier generations, and college has gotten more expensive. Combine all this, and you can see why people hate capitalism more, despite how much damage communism did in the short run.


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What's pretty funny on the capitalism hate is that millennials embrace Hugo Chavez and Fidel Castro (two western communist leaders) when they turned Venezuela and Cuba into horrible places. In fact, communism has been proven a failure multiple times, yet millennials prefer communism over capitalism even though capitalist societies that stayed capitalist for a long time are doing very well.
> 
> If you want to know what is to blame for the capitalism hate, it would have to be the increase in laziness, but also because of how hard it is to get a job now. College has become an expectation rather than a bonus, and employers would expect only more experienced workers. Plus, job openings are less common since the baby boomers (which are now turning 70) are less likely to retire than earlier generations, and college has gotten more expensive. Combine all this, and you can see why people hate capitalism more, despite how much damage communism did in the short run.


No one actually agrees with communism lol? We currently live in a country where you can work 3 jobs and still barely make ends meet. Haha people are so lazy, maybe they should get 5 jobs instead!

Gee I wonder why people hate capitalism


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2017)

tumut said:


> No one actually agrees with communism lol? We currently live in a country where you can work 3 jobs and still barely make ends meet. Haha people are so lazy, maybe they should get 5 jobs instead!
> 
> Gee I wonder why people hate capitalism



Not all Americans are lazy. If they get 3 jobs and are being productive about it, then they must be working a lot. But I'm referring to those on welfare that are out of a job. Most of the welfare recipients aren't even looking for a job, and would rather live a life on government handouts. Even so, not everybody on welfare are lazy. Some are looking for a job and are using welfare as a social safety net. But it's true that it's hard to get a job these days, unless if you work at a shop or fast-food place, which don't pay very well.


----------



## ams (Apr 29, 2017)

I had a lot of thoughts reading the title of the thread, but after reading all the posts I'm going to go with poor education as the thing that worries me the most. In general people basing their opinions and actions on faith and prejudice instead of evidence is horrifying. What's even scarier are people who try to use scientific language to prove their prejudice when they would obviously fail a simple introductory statistics course. I have a lot of problems with the Canadian education system, but the American system is notoriously one of the worst amongst developed countries which is a travesty and really shows itself in threads like these full of American kids.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2017)

ams said:


> I had a lot of thoughts reading the title of the thread, but after reading all the posts I'm going to go with poor education as the thing that worries me the most. In general people basing their opinions and actions on faith and prejudice instead of evidence is horrifying. What's even scarier are people who try to use scientific language to prove their prejudice when they would obviously fail a simple introductory statistics course. I have a lot of problems with the Canadian education system, but the American system is notoriously one of the worst amongst developed countries which is a travesty and really shows itself in threads like these full of American kids.



I have to admit that America's education has gotten a lot worse ever since I graduated from high school. It really has, at least public education has. More and more people are getting homeschooled in America instead of public school, which is showing how public schools are doing badly. In places like Louisiana and Mississippi, education is severely underfunded, which is why students won't learn much. If they put more funding into education, they would've done a lot better. But in places like California, students will always do poorly as teachers will teach poorly, no matter how much funding we put into education. I wanted to know why is the education funding in CA lost its efficiency (since teachers are the highest paid there, but Californian students are among one of the worst in the nation), and I learned that it has to do with the teacher's union. Labor unions have gotten greedy and nazi-ish, and failing to fall for their demands can result in a job loss. California is not a right-to-work state, which is why jobs can be unionized. And now that we were introduced to the Common Core standards to all schools (which actually dumbs down math requirements), it's making education even worse.

Also notice how some southern states (especially Texas) are taking in a lot of federal funds just to put funding in abstinence-only sex education. That's not teaching students enough. In addition, it's causing graduation rates to go down and high school dropout rates to go up. Texas has the worst high school graduation percentage, and they put in a lot of funding into abstinence-only sex education.

If you ask me how sex education has to do with graduation rates, I can explain. But you would've known the logic I was implying. If not, here's why:

1. Abstinence-only sex education was made to reduce teenage pregnancies, but it's actually doing the opposite. It's actually causing it to go up.
2. Since access to abortions and birth control in Texas is extremely difficult, there's a high rate in teenage births.
3. If you had a child to take care of as a teenager, it can disrupt your education. In college, the classes you take are more flexible. In high school, they take attendance more seriously, and your schedule is not flexible. With no way to work that around, people would drop high school.

I also know that people would drop high school because they find it too hard, too overwhelming, or because of family business. But the reason why Texas has a higher dropout rate is because there are more teenage births, which can be reduced if they had regular sex education or no sex education at all.


----------



## Haskell (Apr 29, 2017)

People thinking that socialism and/or communism would be better than capitalism.


----------



## moonford (Apr 30, 2017)

*Environmental issues,* the world is a mess and we aren't going to clean it anytime soon unless we wake up and realize what is happening. Unfortunately people still haven't realized that we are causing so much damage to the world and it will be too late by the time we eventually try to do something, the world has a lot of problems ahead and there are going to be rapid changes.

*Equality issues,* I don't understand how people can't just accept other people for who they are. Keep your hate to yourself and let actual good people carry on with their lives, it's really unfair. If you can't accept them, well then SHUT UP, there you go problem solved. Everyone should have an equal opportunity to do something, it doesn't matter if you're Asian, European, American, Black, White, Gay, Trans, Male or Female, it doesn't matter who you are or what you look like, you should always be treated equally.

*Animal rights,* animals are the punching bags of human beings and it's heart breaking. These beautiful creatures are beaten by their owners when their pets and billions or more are murdered to be put on a plate and crapped out later. People argue that these animals are being killed "humanely" and those people truly are delusional, have you actually seen what they do to those animals in those slaughter houses? Because you wouldn't think it's Humane and as far as I'm concerned killing an animal that is in good health and doesn't want to die is disgustingly inhumane.

These are my main issues.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 30, 2017)

Zendel said:


> *Animal rights,* animals are the punching bags of human beings and it's heart breaking. These beautiful creatures are beaten by their owners when their pets and billions or more are murdered to be put on a plate and crapped later. People argue that these animals are being killed "humanely" and those people truly are delusional, have you actually seen what they do to those animals in those slaughter houses? Because you wouldn't think it's Humane and as far as I'm concerned killing an animal that is in good health and doesn't want to die is disgustingly inhumane.



Chickens are treated the worst. I can't believe people are that horrible to them.


----------



## moonford (Apr 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Chickens are treated the worst. I can't believe people are that horrible to them.



Yes, yes they are.

I just can not comprehend why people think this is okay, I seen a video with people just throwing chicks into a bin as if they were nothing. I almost threw up.

They do worse but I don't want to speak about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It would take a dog or a cat to be in that situation for anybody to actually say something about it, wouldn't it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 30, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Yes, yes they are.
> 
> I just can not comprehend why people think this is okay, I seen a video with people just throwing chicks into a bin as if they were nothing. I almost threw up.
> 
> ...



I care a lot about animals. Somehow, writing posts in reaction take a while to write because most of the stuff I say actually advocates torture towards humans that treat animals miserably. Discussions of torture is never appropriate, but every time I hear about an abuse case towards pets, I grow hatred towards the owner that abused their pets. Hearing about these cases makes me think crazy stuff.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 30, 2017)

Male chicks are thrown immediately into grinders after being hatched, as they are not beneficial to humans at all.

But people still eat chicken, so unless you're willing to stop, you can't tell me that you care or that you love chickens and feel sorry for them.

You either do or you don't. No in-between folly.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 30, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Male chicks are thrown immediately into grinders after being hatched, as they are not beneficial to humans at all.



If I were a farmer and breed any chickens that practically have no use, I would put them up for adoption so others can raise them as their pets. There are people who have pet chickens you know.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If I were a farmer and breed any chickens that practically have no use, I would put them up for adoption so others can raise them as their pets. There are people who have pet chickens you know.



Not enough to keep up with the chicken population that is born which would be part of the problem of doing that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 30, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Not enough to keep up with the chicken population that is born which would be part of the problem of doing that.



People still need to stop throwing chicks into the grinder. We may need meat to eat, but the unethical treatment towards animals, no matter how much meat we're getting out of them, must stop.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 30, 2017)

We actually don't need meat to eat, but that's beside the point.

The whole "animal population control" argument is invalid as well. By stopping eating meat, we're actually reducing the amount of animals anyway, because animals are bred for our consumption. Stop eating meat, and those animals do not need to be bred.

As for more natural methods such as hunting, I'd like to take a few paragraphs from the Free From Harm website:



> “Hunters sometimes argue that if they were to stop hunting, the deer population would explode. This is a false argument, because if hunting were to stop, we would also stop the practices that increase the deer population. State wildlife management agencies artificially boost the deer population  in order to increase recreational hunting opportunities for hunters. By clearcutting forests, planting deer-preferred plants and requiring tenant farmers to leave a certain amount of their crops unharvested in order to feed the deer, the agencies are creating the edge habitat that is preferred by deer and also feeding the deer. If we stop hunting, we would also stop these tactics that increase the deer population.
> 
> If we stopped hunting, we would also stop breeding animals in captivity for hunters. Many nonhunters are unaware of state and private programs that breed quail, partridges and pheasants in captivity, for the purpose of releasing them in the wild, to be hunted.”
> 
> ...



The more you know.


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2017)

I mean there's nothing wrong with eating cage free chicken and eggs, or meat from a local butcher shop. Eating animals isn't wrong but animal cruelty obviously is.


----------



## easpa (Apr 30, 2017)

Here in Ireland, we currently have some of the tightest abortion laws in all of Europe, with it being illegal to carry out an abortion unless a woman's life is endangered by the continuation of her pregnancy. This is largely due to the hold that the Catholic Church has always had on the country, and the attitude that it's impressed upon many a generation. Hell, condoms were illegal here until the early 80s, and even then they required a doctor's prescription for the first few years. Although there have always been people calling for the legalisation of abortion (or at the very least, for looser laws) it's really only been over the last couple of years that large abortion rights campaigns have formed, held marches and protests, as well as appeared on televised debates, promoted the message through social media, etc...

The government recently organised a Citizen's Assembly for the purpose of presenting a group of 99 "randomly selected" citizens with the facts surrounding abortion, and then polling them on whether or not they believe the abortion laws should be kept as they are, reformed, or done away with completely. In the end, 87% of those polled recommended against keeping our abortion laws as they currently are, with 64% suggesting that the termination of pregnancy without restriction should be lawful. Despite this overwhelming (and quite surprising, given Ireland's track record) result, the government have yet to announce any plans for a referendum on the country's abortion laws. In fact, it's been announced that the new €300 million state-funded National Maternity Hospital is going to be under the ownership of the Sisters of Charity, a religious congregation that will undoubtedly use their faith as an excuse not to carry out IVF, birth control operations and, of course, abortion should it be legalised.

So uhh yeah, you could say I'm a bit irked by that!


----------



## Cory (May 7, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Not all racists are Trump supporters but all Trump supporters are racist.
> 
> Weird how that works.
> 
> And before you say "no they're not" I'mma clap back by saying that if you vote for the man who blames "Chyna" and "bad hombres" for all our problems, then you are in fact racist.



this is just plain wrong lmao


----------



## Brookie (May 7, 2017)

mine is: How some people say and believe crap about the LGBGTIA community and their "lifestyles", I'm not in the community, but some of the stuff that happens is horrendous.

People should be able to live how they want, period.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 7, 2017)

Obamacare repeal bill passed in the house. But it still has yet to pass in the senate.

Honestly, healthcare should be affordable, but must all be on the capitalistic sector. One reason why I was against Obamacare in the first place is because I think healthcare should be capitalistic and not socialized. The replacement plan the GOP was trying to pass is still letting socialized medicine stay in America. I don't think socialized medicine should even be here. Government funding and some government regulations on healthcare is fine, but government management of healthcare is not fine.

To the House and Senate GOP: Do you really want a capitalistic healthcare system, or do you just want Obamacare gone?


----------



## Yaezakura (May 7, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Obamacare repeal bill passed in the house. But it still has yet to pass in the senate.
> 
> Honestly, healthcare should be affordable, but must all be on the capitalistic sector. One reason why I was against Obamacare in the first place is because I think healthcare should be capitalistic and not socialized. The replacement plan the GOP was trying to pass is still letting socialized medicine stay in America. I don't think socialized medicine should even be here. Government funding and some government regulations on healthcare is fine, but government management of healthcare is not fine.
> 
> To the House and Senate GOP: Do you really want a capitalistic healthcare system, or do you just want Obamacare gone?



I cannot disagree with you more.

_People's health should not be a business_.

Putting profit ahead of saving lives is beyond unconscionable--it is flat out, unequivocally evil.


----------



## Sion (May 7, 2017)

flint michigan still has unclean water since 2014


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 7, 2017)

Sion said:


> flint michigan still has unclean water since 2014



What caused it to get dirty in the first place?


----------



## Goshi (May 8, 2017)

Capitalism as a whole, reproductive rights, mental health and LGBT+ issues, mainly.


----------



## Stalfos (May 8, 2017)

Yaezakura said:


> _People's health should not be a business_.
> 
> Putting profit ahead of saving lives is beyond unconscionable--it is flat out, unequivocally evil.



I Wish I could have given this post 10 thumbs up!


----------

